# wifi extender keeps dropping connection



## frank2929

Hi I need some help with my wifi repeater. 
I bought a netgear wn2000rp wifi extender to increase my wifi range. I set it up and used it for a week but it kept dropping the connection and I had to turn it off and back on for it to work again. I went to best buy and exchanged it for its newer model. However, this new model also has the same problem. The new model is wn2500rp. Thos one drops the signal less frequently but it drops it. 
What can I do to fix this problem. 
Or may be buy other one that doesn't have this problem. 
The main router still has wifi with internet access but the wifi extender doesn't have the internet access or doesn't let any device connect to it. 
That's for any help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How far away is this unit placed from your router?

Is it near any microwaves? Or other radio emitting devices?

What is its sight path look like to the router? How many walls does it need to go through? Do those walls include a fireplace, TVs, cabinets, etc.?


----------



## frank2929

Hi, the main router is on the second floor right above the repeater. The repeater is on the first floor. There are not microwaves or phones or anything that interfere with the repeater. Every time I lost the signal I just restart the repeater and I can get back online. Could it be the repeaters problem? I Googled it and many people have the same problem with all kinds of repeater. May be I can use a router as access point to extend the network? But I want to configure it that the main router has a password but the repeater don't have a password. That's how I have with this repeater but it can't maintain the internet all the time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

To set up a repeater-bridge you'll need to match the same settings as the router, otherwise it will drop or not connect at all.

When you say your device drops internet, is it the repeater that is failing or just your single device?


----------



## frank2929

It is the repeater only that fail, Not the main router. I also tried setting up with the same ssid and password and also failed. So I replaced it with a newer repeater version but still the same problem. The setup wizard gives me the option to configure it the same or different settings that the main router. But no matter how I configure it it keeps dropping the internet signal.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Try this it may help you:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f135/how-to-setup-a-wireless-repeater-687813.html


----------

